# how to replace belt on Delta planer?



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone replaced a drive belt on the Delta Model 22-540, 12" x 5.9 portable planer. My manual went to where ever that one sock always goes! 
The old belt torn and jumped off. Got the new one today, but have no idea how to intall it! How far must I tear it down. Dealer was no help. thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry

This may help

Delta 22-540 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementparts.com
Delta 22-540 parts breakdown on ToolPartsDirect.com

=======



Old_Chipper said:


> Has anyone replaced a drive belt on the Delta Model 22-540, 12" x 5.9 portable planer. My manual with to where ever that one sock always goes!
> The old belt torn and jumped off. Got the new one today, but have no idea how to intall it! How far must I tear it down. Dealer was no help. thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Bernie M (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just joined the forum. Can't find an answer to a previously asked question. As follows "Has anyone replaced a drive belt on the Delta Model 22-540, 12" x 5.9 portable planer". Can anyone help?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bernie and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Old_Chipper said:


> Has anyone replaced a drive belt on the Delta Model 22-540, 12" x 5.9 portable planer. My manual with to where ever that one sock always goes!
> The old belt torn and jumped off. Got the new one today, but have no idea how to intall it! How far must I tear it down. Dealer was no help. thanks for any help you can give me.


Try this url:

Detail

I've also uploaded it to the Delta Manuals section here at the forum. 

To replace the belt it isn't difficult. On my SteelCity 40200, I just remove the right side panel (opposite the brushes.) You should find the belt right in front of you. Let us know how you make out.

I would expect that more and more of those belts will need replacing soon so your comments would be appreciated.


----------

